

Barter Exchanges - Startup Idea - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/03/unemployment-recessions-and-barter-a-test.html

======
yummyfajitas
Interesting idea, but it presumes that our current recession is caused by
insufficient liquidity.

Most of the evidence suggests that the liquidity-induced portion of our
recession is over (AD/production/etc have recovered). Our high unemployment
appears to be caused mainly by the fact that many workers produce little of
value and it is hard for such workers to find jobs.

